# Rien à voir... !!! dans le Carré V.I.P.



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Rien  à voir....


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

ouais...

bah...

c'est bien nul...

tu ferais mieux d'aller te reposer avant tes vacances chérie ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rien  à voir....



on est compatible alors  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé toi là, Alèm !
> *Tu parles PAS comme ça à Macélène !!*_http://www.diegorama.com/gitanos.html
> :mouais:



euh... si, si je veux. 

tu crois que Chico et Bouboule sont adeptes du fist-f... ? parce que j'ai Super Para et Policier Moustachu à la maison depuis la Gay pride !      :love:


----------



## SuperPara (28 Juin 2004)

on a besoin de moi pour une opération urgente sans anesthésie ?  :love: :love: :love:

sont mignons les chico et bouboule ! :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2004)

quel bol on vient de me livrer les gants en latex  :love:


----------



## Policier Moustachu (28 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarffff !


 bonjour toi ! :love: :love:

 j'ai toujours aimé les moustachus !! :love: :love: :love: (t'inquietes SuperMoquette, je m'occupe de toi après !)


----------



## Bolchevik (28 Juin 2004)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> bonjour toi ! :love: :love:
> 
> j'ai toujours aimé les moustachus !! :love: :love: :love: (t'inquietes SuperMoquette, je m'occupe de toi après !)




moi aussi kamarad, j'veux participer ! moi  aussi !    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

et hop, sans les mains :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et hop, sans les mains :love:



       ah ah, voilà mon sauveur...  

bon mais faut pas non plus que ça devienne l'horreur ici, ya les caves pour ça


----------



## Bolchevik (28 Juin 2004)

Cher Kamarad Finn-Atlas : nous avons dit "Moustachu" et non Barbu !  :love: :casse:


----------



## Bolchevik (28 Juin 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Cher Kamarad Finn-Atlas : nous avons dit "Moustachu" et non Barbu !  :love: :casse:




d'ailleurs, je change de lunettes de soleil rien que pour supermoquette ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Policier Moustachu (28 Juin 2004)

pas mââââââââââââââââââââââlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllle !!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... si, si je veux.
> 
> tu crois que Chico et Bouboule sont adeptes du fist-f... ? parce que j'ai Super Para et Policier Moustachu à la maison depuis la Gay pride !      :love:



Tu me les rends après hein ?!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Cher Kamarad Finn-Atlas : nous avons dit "Moustachu" et non Barbu !  :love: :casse:



Tavarich, juste le temps de retrouver Gillette et je corrige cette erreur


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, je change de lunettes de soleil rien que pour supermoquette ! :love: :love: :love:



 :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Cher Kamarad Finn-Atlas : nous avons dit "Moustachu" et non Barbu !  :love: :casse:


 Donc pour moi aussi c'est mort ??


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour moi aussi c'est mort ??




 :hein:    Bon, on va pas se retrouver avec tous les *Moustachus...* de la Terre, dans le salon V.I.P. ???

Nons mais...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai ca, nous (macelene, finn et moi) les barbus on a notre place dans le carré VIP  

Je sors de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Comment ça y'a rien à boir chez les VIP ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça y'a rien à boir chez les VIP ? :mouais:



Ben justement tu tombes bien on t'attendait


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

SOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIF

 Il me reste un peu de rosé d'hier (celui sur mon delire)


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement tu tombes bien on t'attendait



Ouaip ben moi je pense m'user les lèvres sur les joues du D.J. avant d'arriver dans le carré pour vérifier qu'il n'y a rien


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Avant t'auras ta bouteille de champ' nephou


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avant t'auras ta bouteille de champ' nephou


Ça me rappelle la bouteille de veuve Cliquot qui nous* a permis d'arroser notre nouvel appart' :rateau:   





* ma femme et moi... l'a pas fait long feu la veuve


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Et les tatoués ? ça passe les tatoués ??


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Ah merde ca me concerne aussi ca 
 Vais vraiment me faire sortir du carré VIP moi


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et les tatoués ? ça passe les tatoués ??



:mouais:  :hein: Faut voir avant


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Tu tient vraiment a le voir tout nu ??


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu tiens vraiment à le voir tout nu ??



Ben c'est à dire que...  de dos alors


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

C'est bête il a fait tous ses tatouges devant  

 Il a des roufles, on dirait une bande dessinée


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et les tatoués ? ça passe les tatoués ??



Et les bêtes à poils ça passe?  Je demande ça parce que ma jauge  de cryptonite arrive presque à la graduation désirée


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les bêtes à poils ça passe?



Heu là, faut voir aussi   fait chaud en ce moment...!!!


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les bêtes à poils ça passe?


 _:rose: j'ai honte par avance :_



			
				moi même mais on peut se demander a dit:
			
		

> « seulement si on peut les fourrer »


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _:rose: j'ai honte par avance :_



Ben tu peux


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Mouhahhahahah j'adore Nephou :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _:rose: j'ai honte par avance :_



     Alors Nephou ???  on se lâche    

T'as plus de poils dans la gorge ??


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus de poils dans la gorge ??


 Moi aussi j'ai été voir Shrek 2  et je m'entraîne d'arrache larme pour avoir le même regard (pour la négo. d'augmentation ç peut servir je pense).


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahhahahah j'adore Nephou :love:


 moi aussi je t'aime   mais


			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

sinon on bois quoi ? 
Un p'tit roro bien frais :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Il reste bien un peu de champ' non ????


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sinon on bois quoi ?
> Un p'tit roro bien frais :love:




  oui avec une petite tapenade sur une tranche de pain frais croustillant


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sinon on bois quoi ?
> Un p'tit roro bien frais :love:


 Je suis justement en train d'écouter les bulles de Jacques Higelin... ça pétille fort


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

et une bonne GrosseSieste :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il reste bien un peu de champ' non ????




J'espère car il reste de la vaseline  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui avec une petite tapenade sur une tranche de pain frais croustillant


 Un peu tiède le pain frais non ??? :love:

 je sors de table et j'ai déjà faim  bouh


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tiède le pain frais non ??? :love:
> 
> je sors de table et j'ai déjà faim  bouh



bon on rajoute quelques Tellines à la poële avec un brin de persil et d'ail confit


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

et en dessert, tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et en dessert, tu proposes quoi ?



*Ben une Tropézienne..  ça vous va ???* 






Je suis certaine que Nephou va Adorer 

Hum hum trop bon...


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'espère car il reste de la vaseline  :rateau:


 tu confonds pas avec la tepenade ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ben une Tropézienne..  ça vous va ???*
> 
> Je suis certaine que Nephou va Adorer


 D'Alexandre Micka ? arrrrgghhhhhhhhh je vais sortir me prendre un "fix" en boulangerie moi :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Je voudrais pas dire, mais nephou est pas dans le carré VIP 

 J'peux ravoir un peu de champ' siouplé


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> D'Alexandre Micka ? arrrrgghhhhhhhhh je vais sortir me prendre un "fix" en boulangerie moi :rateau:



oui oui justement. Je savais bien que tu devais être connaisseur 

 : D


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

dans un post *Tournée générale les Mecs...  * 
Me manque un post pour les deux mille post...   :rose:


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Justement, je suis présent pour vous rappeler la frêle "armoire à glace" qui sépare le carré vip de la fosse commune -- enfin le sol de danse -- et la vanité de toute chose


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Vais prendre une religieuse moi, au moins celles la tu peux les bouffer par le cul


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Je t'acueillerai bien les bras ouverts mais je suis du mauvais côté de la barrière :snif: tant pis  ça me fait économiser une tournée (ben je le paye le champagne moi)


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je suis présent pour vous rappeler la frêle "armoire à glace" qui sépare le carré vip de la fosse commune -- enfin le sol de danse -- et la vanité de toute chose



bon allez sois pas triste   je t'invite on fait la Fête...  je vous laisse *L'Énorme bouteille de Champ...*  allez-y tout doux..   :hein: il en faut pour tout le monde...

:love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nephou, macelene.


 Pfffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Pffffffff c'est toujours pareil


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Pareil pour toi mon global, par contre j'ai rincé mon zebig, alem, backcat


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Joyeux 2000 eme post MacElene :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, c pour un sondage... Y'a personne qui veut me faire entrer chez les VIP, il me manque 150 pts... A vot' bon c½ur m'sieurs'dames... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

non si c'est VIP c'est pas pour que n'importe y rentre


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juin 2004)

Suis pas n'importe qui moi, suis la jap' à thebig


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Ouais comme de par hasard t'es le pôte au seul qui est pas la, on me la fait pas a moi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juin 2004)

Mon thebigounet, viens me défeeeeeeendre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux 2000 eme post MacElene :love:



Joyeux 22 000eme post Global :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Mon thebigounet, viens me défeeeeeeendre...



Jure que tu n'a jamais mangé de chien ou de chat et on peut voir ça


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non si c'est VIP c'est pas pour que n'importe y rentre



C'en est même la définition  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jure que tu n'a jamais mangé de chien ou de chat et on peut voir ça



C'est bon la gibelotte de chat avec de la pollenta  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jure que tu n'a jamais mangé de chien ou de chat et on peut voir ça


 Je le jure votre honneur


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas dire, mais nephou est pas dans le carré VIP
> 
> J'peux ravoir un peu de champ' siouplé


Je ne le paye plus le champagne donc champagne pour tous et magnum pour Global


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux 22 000eme post Global :love:



Merci  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, c pour un sondage... Y'a personne qui veut me faire entrer chez les VIP, il me manque 150 pts... A vot' bon c½ur m'sieurs'dames... :love: :love: :love:


Quelle machine à la noix !!!!   

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Yoko Tsuno."


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon allez sois pas triste   je t'invite on fait la Fête...  je vous laisse *L'Énorme bouteille de Champ...*  allez-y tout doux..   :hein: il en faut pour tout le monde...
> 
> :love:


Je crois que ct ton 2000em message macelene !  Coup de coeur spécial occaz


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

coup de ©oeur :hein:


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux 2000 eme post MacElene :love:



:love:  merci mon Globalounet


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ct ton 2000em message macelene !  Coup de coeur spécial occaz



Merci à Toi BioSS  :love:   

 sont qd meme radins, je suis encore bloquée....


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Merci merci merci :love:
Je vous le rendrais au centuple dès que je pourrais


----------



## Nexka (28 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi je voulais t'en donner un pour ton 2000 eme post, mais je peux pas   Ils veulent pas que je t'en donne à toi.
G pas encore remplit mon quotas de 20 amis....  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Ficelles de calecons pour vos nb de posts

J'ai passé mes 2000 et 2500 sans partager la fete  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Juin 2004)

Bah tu te rattraperas pour le 3000e


----------

